# Wayland Games Announcement on ROW



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This was emailed to today and i have decided to post the announcement here, and without comment from me.



> Hello Wargames fans!
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on the ROW situation. The boss made a statement the other day but to make it clearer for those that dont have access to Facebook and other media. Here is a more detailed version.
> ...









Regards 



Achaylus72.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I wan wondering why it was taking so long. Hopefully their up before the Ogre release.

Thank you for posting sir, my Wayland news letter gets lost in the mail quite a bit.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Glad to see they are still ignoring GW's lunacy.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

what is ROW?, I'm afraid acronyms are mans biggest mistake:crazy:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

ROW = Rest of world - Customers who don't live in the European Union and hence cannot buy stuff from Wayland, Maelstrom... etc. at the moment, because of GWs current trading terms (or as they're commonly known: GW's Fuck Australia terms.).

I look forward to this proceeding. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> ROW = Rest of world - Customers who don't live in the European Union


Europe* not European Union, I'm Norwegian (not in the EU) and can order as normal. Important distinction.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

I wonder what next years financial report is going to look like after the embargo...

:>


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> I wonder what next years financial report is going to look like after the embargo...
> 
> :>


well i imagine that GW store/online sales in Australia and related regions will increase and with a bit of luck that will mean that GW will continue to support the hobby in those areas,if sales and profits dont rise in those areas then unfortunately GW will likely pull out or further inhibit indie sellers with new changes to terms and conditions.

the embargo sucks ass but GW's hand has been forced, they wont have taken this step lightly and i think people at the top will have been milling this over and its a risky move,but what should they do? carry on and let the hobby in those regions die? If they were losing money they had to act, only time will tell if acting in this way was right or if its shafted them, the stores are a huge drain but GW have loads of faith in them.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> ROW = Rest of world - Customers who don't live in the European Union and hence cannot buy stuff from Wayland, Maelstrom... etc. at the moment, because of GWs current trading terms (or as they're commonly known: GW's Fuck Australia terms.).
> 
> I look forward to this proceeding. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.


One word my friend; auctions on ebay. I got a Vanguard Veteran 5 man squad, the metal ones, painted, for $22 including postage! Hell yeah! Easy to strip the paint. Bargain eh?


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the embargo sucks ass but GW's hand has been forced, they wont have taken this step lightly and i think people at the top will have been milling this over and its a risky move,but what should they do? carry on and let the hobby in those regions die?


That's a logical fallacy. If you want the hobby to survive here, letting people buy GW products at a reasonable price is far more important than the survival of the parasite that is GWAU.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, the conclusion in my gaming group (4-5 close, 32-34 in the "extended group") is that they all heard of GW through word-of-mouth and that GW-owned stores are money thrown away. I don't know anyone who'd willingly buy something more than a paint pot there (and even then, because the people who paint the most are starting to switch to vallejo of tamiya). 

They should lower prices to match US prices, close GW store and then give free promotional material (AoBR boxes) to clubs/stores that implicate themselves in high-schools(and give proof to GWNA), etc. In the last 5 years, at least 3 independent stores closed. One has just opened and the general consensus is that people will buy there if they can manage something like Canadian price-20% (which is about US MSRP price or UK MSGR price). If not, back to Wayland with our money...

Phil


----------



## Baaltor (Jun 24, 2011)

boreas said:


> Yep, the conclusion in my gaming group (4-5 close, 32-34 in the "extended group") is that they all heard of GW through word-of-mouth and that GW-owned stores are money thrown away. I don't know anyone who'd willingly buy something more than a paint pot there (and even then, because the people who paint the most are starting to switch to vallejo of tamiya).
> 
> They should lower prices to match US prices, close GW store and then give free promotional material (AoBR boxes) to clubs/stores that implicate themselves in high-schools(and give proof to GWNA), etc. In the last 5 years, at least 3 independent stores closed. One has just opened and the general consensus is that people will buy there if they can manage something like Canadian price-20% (which is about US MSRP price or UK MSGR price). If not, back to Wayland with our money...
> 
> Phil


Which province do you live in? I live in BC, and there's one shop here, about three hours away from me, and I live in the middle of vancouver! It's in Squamish, which is removed from everything in the mountains!

The idea that Mark Wells says that I'm paying huge prices for a store that I can't visit is just unfair, why do I have to pay to support stores, when the closest one is in ANOTHER COUNTRY!??!


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

Great to see an update on the situation and that Wayland isn't submitting to this bull:ireful2: from GW. Wayland, you have my business anytime once I'm allowed to order from you :drinks:.


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

Woops, double post.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Deathly Angel said:


> Wayland, you have my business anytime once I'm allowed to order from you :drinks:.


My thoughts exactly :drinks:

Soon as Wayland sorts the RoW section out, my wallet is going to hate me :laugh:


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Baaltor said:


> Which province do you live in? I live in BC, and there's one shop here, about three hours away from me, and I live in the middle of vancouver! It's in Squamish, which is removed from everything in the mountains!
> 
> The idea that Mark Wells says that I'm paying huge prices for a store that I can't visit is just unfair, why do I have to pay to support stores, when the closest one is in ANOTHER COUNTRY!??!


I'm in Quebec. The GW store is right in the middle of downtown, in what's possibly the most expensive mall in the province. I used to own a drugstore nearby, and I can tell you that because of the rent alone, they lose money on that store. To go there, I have to fight my way over a bridge (Montreal is an island), which can imply a 30-35 minutes drive when traffic is normal. Then, I have to park, which is at best 6$ if I can find a place with a meter. Normally, I'd pay 20$ and have an interior place because that's all I can find. 

Now, I also have to pay the ridiculous GW Canadian price while getting pressured into buying the latest army because they are so much better.

But, on th bright side, they hade this COOL member card. It had a full FOC printed on the back. Now, if you bought a unit of "Troop", they'd punch a "Troop" on the card. Once your FOC was full (yep, 2 HQs, 3 Elites, 6 Troops, 3 Fast and 3 Heavy!), you'd get... 10$. Now, if you also brought all the units FULLY PAINTED and PLAYED A GAME, you'd get a free codex... So nice:sarcastichand:

Phil


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Deathly Angel said:


> Great to see an update on the situation and that Wayland isn't submitting to this bull:ireful2: from GW. Wayland, you have my business anytime once I'm allowed to order from you :drinks:.


Same here. GW's face-heel turn came when I was halfway through my Dark Eldar army and froze it forever. It's been almost eerie seeing people turn to Warmachines and Infinity here, leaving armies half-finished. I still want to have my two armies and play them a fair bit, and the company tha helps me in doing so will have my business and my loyalty in spades!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i can understand the aussies having issues with not being able to buy from wayland, but those of you in the Americas dont you have your own bunch of discount GW indies?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> i can understand the aussies having issues with not being able to buy from wayland, but those of you in the Americas dont you have your own bunch of discount GW indies?


I don't know about the US, but here, in Canada, we used to pay 20% more than the US price, because the CDN dollar was 25-30% under the US dollar. Now that we are at parity, the price is still 20% higher. Mind you, it's not only GW, most big companies do that.

Recently, shoppers in Toronto (biggest city in Canada) force the JC Penney (clothing store) to revert to US prices a few weeks after opening. So it can be done...

Mind you, it's not just the US dollar. in 2007, a CDN dollar was buying about 0.47 pounds. now, we're at about .64 pounds, a 33% increase, roughly...

Phil


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Deathly Angel said:


> Great to see an update on the situation and that Wayland isn't submitting to this bull:ireful2: from GW. Wayland, you have my business anytime once I'm allowed to order from you :drinks:.


Same here.
Within my regular group there's about A$10,000 in Orders awaiting Wayland to get ROW up and running, and from what many others have told me you can double or even triple that total.

If ROW doesn't come off then the majority of these sales will be lost, because the planned armylists will stay shelved like they have been since the Embargo hit.


----------

